# can I reuse these?



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to change the tap conductors from #6 to #4. I've never used these (see the black tap device in the pic). It looks like I should be able to loosen the connection, pull out the #6 and install the #4. Am I missing something? If you've seen/used these things, are they reusable?


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Those look like the Buchanan Kupl-taps. The top of the nut shears off when the proper torque is reached. I believe they are one time usage.

Look at the top of the nut to see if it looks broken off.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I used them back around 2001-2003. I had some that did not have that torque bolt . So I guess it will depend on how old they are ?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never used them, are they even direct burial rated?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Gotta love that 25' tap rule. I've seen the ones that break through the insulation as you tighten down the bolt. And nothing on the outside is live. No need to wrap it in shrink wrap.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If my memory serve me right that due that type of Burchman taps they are not really listed for direct burial useage and that situation it kinda right on the spot.

As Jim mention the one of the nut is precalberated to shear off once you get to that toqure level but it can be reused however you will need a toqure wrench to get that correct setting.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

The Kupler taps are nice. Mostly we use them here for tapping a feeder with #10s to feed fuse cut outs. It's the only way to make a splice when the client is sooooo freaking cheap and do not want to pay for down time /shut downs! They can be reused but I never do because they are surly cheap and usually in stock at most of our local supply houses.

Btw....my last encounter with these taps....my partner got hit because some incompetent journeyman knocked out the plastic tab that serves as a wire stopper. To make matters worse he skinned the end of the #10 and it was sticking out passed the tap.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i never have seen anything like a butt tap that had one torque for multi wire sizes since wire has different torques for each size of wire . 
But a splice in a ground box down here in Florida must be water proof were below sea level . Tape it and dip in a can of scotch coat it .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Although the picture looks like it's in the ground, it's actually in a concrete floating dock.


----------

